# Heart Transplant Professional CPT Coding



## vanaba (Apr 6, 2011)

My hospital group recently was certified to do heart transplants.  The hospital has put together a group of interdiciplanary physicians for the patients pre and postop care.  The physicians are asking for a mid-level provider to do a history with review of systems and past family and social history then all the speciality providers will document their own chief complaint, exam and an assessment and plan.  Also all these speciality physicians do not work for the same company.  The documentation guidelines do not address this specifically and I was wondering if any one had come accross this situation.  Also these physicians are wanting to all charge a separate E&M for this service.


----------

